
Show HN: Zip It – Encryption Anywhere - colept
http://zipit.io/
======
ToastyMallows
Is this open source? The JavaScript that encrypts the file (sjcl.js) is
minified and I don't feel like spending hours trying to figure out what it
does. Is this a JavaScript library that was reused from somewhere?

~~~
tstiegler
It's SJCL, a pretty popular JS crypto library.

[https://crypto.stanford.edu/sjcl/](https://crypto.stanford.edu/sjcl/)

~~~
ToastyMallows
Nice! Thanks for this.

Having a file encrpyt to an HTML file is pretty interesting, something I've
never considered before. Very portable.

~~~
srpeck
I really like the portability and accessibility of HTML files, especially as
very thin local apps.

Here is one of my projects playing with that concept:
[https://github.com/srpeck/markdowned](https://github.com/srpeck/markdowned)

------
shmapf
Is it me or is the page being served over an unencrypted channel a gaping
security hole?

I presume it encrypts on the client side, but whats to stop a man in the
middle swapping the javascript so it sends the attacker your files?

~~~
elix0rmelt
[https://zipit.io/](https://zipit.io/)

~~~
elix0rmelt
They should disable the http version.

------
anaran
Encryption password entry in the clear in a dialog!

That should at least be <input type="password">

~~~
davidcollantes
I think it is on purpose, as you are only asked to type it once. Type the
wrong thing, and no way to decrypt the file.

